# Obama -- Recap Of His First Bit of Time In Office



## Jill (Mar 23, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Got this email, and felt like I'd share since I couldn't have said it better myself!!! ... other than to maybe also mention the tacky gift basket of DVD's he gave to the British Prime Minister[/SIZE]






-----------------

So, Let's Recap--

1. The American people elect a president with a total of 142 days experience as a US Senator from the most politically corrupt state in America whose governor is ousted from office. The President's first official act is to order the close of Gitmo and make sure terrorists civil rights are not violated.

(He screwed up!!)

2. The U.S. Congress rushes to confirm Attorney General, Eric Holder, whose law firm we later find out represents seventeen Gitmo Terrorists.

(An honest mistake!)

3. The CIA Boss appointee, Leon Panetta has absolutely no experience, has a daughter Linda we find out, who is a true radical anti-American activist and a supporter of all the Anti-American regimes in the western hemisphere.

(There were socio-economic factors involved!)

4. We got the most corrupt female in America as Secretary of State; bought and paid for.

(You can put lipstick on a pig, but it will still have cankles!)

5. We got a Tax Cheat for Treasury Secretary who files his own taxes.

(He misspoke!)

6. A Commerce Secretary nominee who withdrew due to corruption charges.

(Another honest mistake???)

7. A Tax cheat nominee for Chief Performance Officer who withdrew under charges.

(Hmmm... another screw-up?)

8. A Labor Sec'y nominee who withdrew under charges of unethical conduct.

(OK, maybe this person was just plain stupid)

9. A Sec'y HHS nominee who withdrew under charges of cheating on his taxes.

(I'm running out of excuses for these idiots!!)

10. Multiple appointments of former lobbyists after an absolute campaign statement that no lobbyists would be appointed.

( I'm starting to twitch!) )

And that's just the first three weeks. . but who's counting?

America is being run by the modern-day Three Stooges ~ Barrack, Nancy , and Harry ~ and they are still trying to define stimulus..."it's spending"...

The congress passes the $800,000,000,000 (that's $800 billion) pork loaded spending bill where the government gives you a smidgen of your tax dollars ($13 per week) making you feel so good about yourself [stimulated] that you want to run out to Wal-Mart and buy a new Chinese-made HDTV and go home and watch Telemundo!

Yee-haw!!! Only in America , what a country...

We are lost... Don't you just love this guy?

In these times

"I'll keep my God, my freedom, my gun, and my money.

You can keep "THE CHANGE".


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 23, 2009)

Boy, whatever happened to supporting the President?


----------



## Pepipony (Mar 23, 2009)

LowriseMinis said:


> Boy, whatever happened to supporting the President?


Oh no no no no no Dahling. You see, the thing is to state that you will, then you will receive an email that while mostly factual, it also turns those facts for its own device. Kinda like how Bush landed and claimed MISSION ACCOMPLISHED and that wasnt a media ploy, but everything Obama does is. Do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, frankly, I haven't seen him CHANGE anything other than increase our national debt. Needs to spend less time on Late Night talk shows and "leaving" Washington, and get something done.


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2009)

Exactly, Carin!!!


----------



## garyo (Mar 23, 2009)

Jill,

I was just starting to think as to how I was going to respond to your post when it suddenly came to me as I read your signature line.

"...of course that is just my opinion. I could be wrong"

LOL

Gary


----------



## Bassett (Mar 23, 2009)

Excuse me but you all know Jill is right. You just can't admit it that the voters made a mistake. A BIG one at that. Forget about what happened in the Bush administration and move on. It is what we have to do. You can all b***h about Bush all you want but he is no longer President and Obama promised us he would change things. Only nobody but a few of us knew it would be for the worst. He sure suckered a lot of people in to believe him. Everything Jill has said has actually happened. He can't even get a cabinet together because they are all so corrupt. I listen to news all day long so I know what is happening when it happens. He is going at things too FAST. Nothing is thought through before it is passed. How about the fence coming down and letting anyone who wants to come into the country and take jobs from American citizens? Just last week 300,000 jobs were given to illegals instead of Americans. Mistake? I think not. Don't give me any bull about them doing work that Americans won't do either. That is not always true. My son found a job after 8 months of diligently searching. He is bagging fertilizer and glad to have a job.

You go Jill. Some of us believe and others wouldn't believe the truth unless they are hit over the head with it. Which should happen sometime in the next year, I would guess. I hope I am wrong but I honestly don't think things being done are going to help. They are going to hurt a lot of people.


----------



## Charley (Mar 23, 2009)

Do you know what a trillion dollars is?

From the time Jesus was born, lets deal in whole number so lets go with 2009 years at 365 days a year. Divide a trillion by 733,285 days and that is $1,363,726.25 per day or 1.3 millions dollars for every day since Jesus was born.....just to put it in something we can understand. And that is just one trillion.

This is a good site to check out...

Interesting Website

And this is a utube video that might interest you...


----------



## CyndiM (Mar 23, 2009)

What is so frustrating to me is the people who "thought" or said Pres Bush was so dumb because he mispronounced some words, haven't said a word about this guy who can't speak a complete, intelligent, sentence without a teleprompter.

Then he makes fun of Special Olympics.


----------



## nbark (Mar 23, 2009)

He talked a lot of younger people into believing he could "make a difference". I had never even heard of this man before the race and thinking to myself, no way is he going to be there in the end and then look what happens. He has absolutely no experience. If this was a normal job, would he have gotten it with no experience. No. And where did he get the money to run for president? He speaks in circles and avoids making direct answers. What I can't understand is why they made a big deal out of Romney being Mormon. Just going back in time and trying to figure out how this guy made it. Obviously McKane was not the correct choice for the republicans and I think Hillary would have been a mistake because of Billy boy. I figure if she sticks with a guy who has girls under his desk, she has no backbone. So, with all this said, was there any good choice because the public, not me, elected someone with no experience, like hiring a 12 year old to run Microsoft. I am with you all the way Jill. Sorry for the rambling, just aggravated.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 24, 2009)

Excuse me Bassett, but IMO Jill is wrong. I voted for Obama, I am GLAD I voted for Obama. I don't feel duped or tricked or betrayed or whatever you're trying to imply I should feel.

I am VERY happy with him so far. He has not been perfect-no one can be, but I like where he's going.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 24, 2009)

> ...but I like where he's going.


 And where is that exactly?


----------



## tagalong (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmmm... so we are to excuse Bush for the enormous deficit he left us all with. Trillions. Seriously? Alrighty then. That is all magically forgiven and all is well and this whole mess happened overnight! And do not fall back on the _but Democrats were the majority for the past 2 years_ defense... this slide was set in motion long before that... and little was done to try and slow it down.

It took years to get into this mess - and anyone who thinks it can be changed overnight is delusional. Many of us said that in the election threads here that it would not happen quickly. Obama has said the same thing. So have many Republican pundits.

I may not approve of the rush to try and set things right or a lot of the details involved - but at least the attempt is being made. We'll have to see how it plays out. Doing NOTHING was also not the solution.

But when I see dear old Dick Cheney advising us all solemnly that because he is no longer pulling strings - that we are all in great danger... I get annoyed. Carefully crafted fear-mongering at its finest - and he apparently sees no reason to stop doing it even though he has no more strings to pull and is no longer in office. He was the mastermind of the Mission Accomplished fiasco. Unfortunately, Americans were not as gullible as he hoped they were.

I'll take chatting with Jay Leno over ridiculous stunts like that any day.







> Needs to spend less time on Late Night talk shows and "leaving" Washington, and get something done.


Leaving Washington? Well, he will have a hard time ever catching up to Bush... who had the most vacation days of any sitting President.

You know - away from Washington.


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 24, 2009)

To each their own - I like him.


----------



## Laura (Mar 24, 2009)

and people wonder why I rarely come to the forum anymore...


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, Laura





If everyone on the forum AGREED with me, I wouldn't come here much.

I already am familiar with my own opinions and with what I know about life and horses. Getting to hear other perspectives and experiences is a huge part of why I come here so much.

Jill


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2009)

Minimor said:


> > ...but I like where he's going.
> 
> 
> And where is that exactly?


I don't know, maybe the Letterman show?



:BigGrin


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm curious.....why is it that Obama supporters always seem to feel the need to attack Bush. Yes Bush did a lot of things we (including people who voted for him) didn't like, but how does attacking him justify Obama's actions? Bush is gone....the ball is in Obama's court.

While his appearance on the talk shows might seem "folksy" I agree that I'd like to see him spending that time accomplishing something rather than to keep trying to convince people that he's such a down to earth guy next door.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 24, 2009)

The nice thing, Appy, is that we have a President that can multitask. He can get enough work done in a day that he has time to make public appearances and talk about basketball and generally be a human being while he does his job. Kinda like how he didn't have to suspend his campaign during the financial crisis (unlike some other candidates, who said they would and then, you know, didn't). He can do two things at once.

Jill, I know a lot of people are upset over the debt this stimulus package has put us in. It is a LOT of money. But what is that saying? You gotta spend money to make money? I haven't been viewing it as debt, I've been viewing it as an investment in the future of our nation because that's exactly what it is.

In this stimulus package, there is a lot of funding going to GOOD places. Propublica has a pretty good breakdown of what's in the bill and how much they're getting: http://www.propublica.org/special/the-stim..._accountability

Look at how many 'rural' and 'farm' causes are getting some benefit from this. That's going to help a few of the families and businesses hit hardest by the recession, isn't it? There's funding set aside for farm loans, which might help keep some of those family owned farms afloat. Anything that supports agriculture in this country is going to end up supporting us all.

There's a few things about WIC and other programs that help make sure children of impoverished families are getting the nutrition they need. Say what you will about handouts, but when it comes to kids, I want to know they aren't going hungry. There are so, so many studies linking hunger and poor nutrition to poor performance in the classroom. By making sure these children are eating and eating right, we're giving them a better shot at a better future.

I'm sorry, I'm trying to pick out parts of this I like but every time I get a good summary going I find something else and it gets longer. Look at what's under education! Energy! Health Care!

This is not just taking a wad of cash and trying to use it to patch a hole in our leaky economy. We're building a better dam altogether.


----------



## woodnldy (Mar 24, 2009)

Obama is a typical politicion. He made way to many promises and he will not be able to keep even a part of them.



He spent enough money getting into office to have funded the auto industry himself. (and where did that all come from anyway) My personal opinion is he bought his way in. Mind I said MY personal opinion. To each their own. I am with Jill 100% . Time will tell.

Cheryl


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 24, 2009)

woodnldy said:


> (and where did that all come from anyway)


http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/contrib....p;cid=N00009638



> This table lists the top donors to this candidate in the 2008 election cycle. The organizations themselves did not donate , rather the money came from the organization's PAC, its individual members or employees or owners, and those individuals' immediate families. Organization totals include subsidiaries and affiliates.
> Because of contribution limits, organizations that bundle together many individual contributions are often among the top donors to presidential candidates. These contributions can come from the organization's members or employees (and their families). The organization may support one candidate, or hedge its bets by supporting multiple candidates. Groups with national networks of donors - like EMILY's List and Club for Growth - make for particularly big bundlers.
> 
> University of California $1,385,675
> ...


And:



> Individual contributions $656,357,572 88%PAC contributions $1,830 0%
> 
> Candidate self-financing $0 0%
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Mar 24, 2009)

Id still take the man over Bush anyday! This economy SUCKS, and im afraid if someone were to even atack us we wouldn't have any military to protect us. PRetty sad when Hurricane katrina hit we couldn't even get people down there to help it. Its sad to me we can take care of other countrys before our own.

I think after bush people expected Obama to be a Robot and fix everything, this man has a lot of crap to make up for after bush. Take that into consideration. Besides hes been a President for a whopping 2 months. Just wait and see. In a year, make these decisions.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Mar 24, 2009)

Laura said:


> and people wonder why I rarely come to the forum anymore...


I agree. Its cool if people have there own opinions but to bash on other people, they are human to, and you can't judge someone after two months.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 24, 2009)

Exactly, Palomino. I've heard people complain that he's trying to do too much too quickly-but then when we goes on Leno or takes a few minutes to talk about a hobby, he's suddenly wasting time when he should be working! And oftentimes both of those complaints come out of the same people.


----------



## Charley (Mar 24, 2009)

Just a little something again to help put the concept of billions and trillions in perspective:

In order to accumulate the trillion dollars that the fed printed up a little over a week ago…the government would have had to bank, eleven million and seven hundred and seventy thousand dollars a day, every day, since July 4th, 1776.

Once you pick your jaw back up off the floor…

*Bear in mind that this administration has been in office less than 100 days…and thus far they have accumulated more national debt than all the previous administrations, George Washington thru George W. Bush, added together (That includes the debt incurred to finance all of the wars that this country has fought).*

Based on this predition....Based on Obama's overview of his $4 trillion $1.75 trillion deficit budget, the chart predicts that, by 2010 -- after the Democrats have controlled congress for only four years, the national debt will stand at $17.6 trillion. That is very nearly double the $8.67 trillion debt the Democrats "inherited."

This country simply cannot afford the current administration.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 24, 2009)

God Bless America!


----------



## tagalong (Mar 24, 2009)

*Charley*




- it would really help if you gave links when you quote someone - I am not singling you out - but it is easier to see where the statement came from and see it in context.

Here is a link for the blogger *Charley *quoted...

http://www.americac2c.org/profiles/blogs/t...y-simply-cannot

And that blogger _deliberately_ failed to note that this administration inherited trillions of $$$ of debt that W had accumulated beforehand - which had happened faster than all previous administrations put together. So add the new stuff on top of that - and the blogger has somewhat skewed the facts. A lot. Just more doublespeak. That you are not supposed to question or delve into - and just take at face value.

But whatever. That is why it is always best to check everything out from multiple sources.

I do not even pretend to know what the solution for the current economic situation is. I loathe the big bailouts to some companies that should go under if they cannot manage their affairs without begging for more money.

I will always be skeptical and cynical of ANY politician... even Obama. I am not a sheep, I drink no koolaid. But I do get frustrated at the current trend to excuse Bush for having done things that Obama is being accused of...

I had to smile at a talk radio show this a.m... the host was annoyed with Obama for the Leno appearance (but then he is annoyed with every breath Obama takes, too) and said that someone needs to tell him to stop campaigning. Yeah right -_ all _politicians are _always_ campaigning. But anyway - a caller phoned in about the Cheney interview I mentioned earlier and said then someone better tell Cheney to stop campaigning as well - and the host had to admit he was right...


----------



## Charley (Mar 24, 2009)

It was in an email sent to me, I had not read the blog. Also Katie Couric said it on the news a couple nights ago. That was where I originally heard it.


----------



## woodnldy (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the link Lowrise. God Bless the USA.


----------



## Pepipony (Mar 24, 2009)

Charley said:


> This country simply cannot afford the current administration.




No, fact is we couldnt afford the LAST administration. If that one hadnt been in, most likely we would be in a better situation to handle what is going wrong now. If we didnt have the fuel companies rape our economy, then maybe people would have been able to afford their ARMS readjusting. Then maybe housing prices wouldnt have fallen. Etc Etc Etc. We couldnt afford the last administration ( and yes, Democrats are at fault too) for giving banks the TARP money with no strings attached. Seriously, who would have thunk that they would have in turn, then pay out major bonuses? Or even worse, bonuses before the jobs were even done? The financial industry ( among many) have ZERO morals, and ZERO common sense. Kudos for the House for trying to tax those bonuses, dont know how or why that thought process got stopped.

What we should do is not allow bonuses to be paid when people leave. They should get whatever money when they retire. That way they would have a vested interest in the longevity of that company and not run it into the ground then bail out. But, who am I but a housewife, guess my common sense meter isnt as finely tuned as those CEOs


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 24, 2009)

woodnldy said:


> Thanks for the link Lowrise. God Bless the USA.


No problem. I guess if Obama did buy his way into office, he was only able to do it because so many people wanted him to!


----------



## Pepipony (Mar 25, 2009)

LowriseMinis said:


> woodnldy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link Lowrise. God Bless the USA.
> ...



Bush railroaded his way into office too. Lost the popular vote, but one the electoral college. Kinda thought we were supposed to have a populace majority rule. And YES, I would absolutely still feel this way if the roles were reversed. I didnt want to see Bush in office, but the will of the people is what should get them in.

Someone asked why we now bring up Bush. Because he still has relevence. Just as Clinton had relevence 8 years ago when you all were bringing him up.


----------



## Marnie (Mar 25, 2009)

Lets give the man a break and time. I don't like everything he's done either but still beats the alternative! I think Michele has been wonderful so far too, I think it's time for a unique couple to be in the white house. JMO


----------



## Tango (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, I guess Jill should run for president next time. It's apparent she has all the answers and can whip this country back into shape in no time.


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2009)

Tango said:


> Well, I guess Jill should run for president next time. It's apparent she has all the answers and can whip this country back into shape in no time.


_Awwwwwwwww_



Thanks, Tango!!!


----------



## Tango (Mar 27, 2009)

You're quite welcome Jill. I'll even donate the first bucket of horse apples for your campaign.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2009)

Tango said:


> You're quite welcome Jill. I'll even donate the first bucket of horse apples for your campaign.


Good deal! You know I always say, there are more horses' "butts" in the world than there are horses




















Lowrise, it's too bad no one ever taught our current President proper grammar. How embarassing


----------



## Southern_Heart (Mar 27, 2009)

Well Obama just ordered 4,000 more military troops into Afghanistan, more of our beloved troops will die.



The terrain is just so bad over there. Please pray for our Troops.


----------



## Tango (Mar 27, 2009)

"Good deal! You know I always say, there are more horses' "butts" in the world than there are horses"

.....and that's straight from the horse's mouth...er.....


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, darn. I take it I can't actually count on your vote, Tango




Oh, well. I still cannot wait for 2010 and 2012...


----------



## Keri (Mar 27, 2009)

I keep thinking, if they find all the corrupt politicians who haven't paid their taxes....we'e have our national debt paid off!


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2009)

> I keep thinking, if they find all the corrupt politicians who haven't paid their taxes....we'e have our national debt paid off!


There's an idea



:BigGrin


----------



## Tango (Mar 27, 2009)

....and while you're waiting Jill, maybe you should spend that time coming up with real solutions to the problems...


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2009)

Tango said:


> ....and while you're waiting Jill, maybe you should spend that time coming up with real solutions to the problems...


Oh, don't worry. We're on it!!! You'll probably be glad we are, too, before all that much longer


----------



## tagalong (Mar 27, 2009)

> I keep thinking, if they find all the corrupt politicians who haven't paid their taxes....we'e have our national debt paid off!


That would likely clear out most of Congress and the Senate... on both sides.


----------



## Tango (Mar 27, 2009)

"Oh, don't worry. We're on it!!! You'll probably be glad we are, too, before all that much longer" 

Spoken like a true politician! Looks like you'll fit in just fine!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey guys - let's keep this on topic, okay? Thanks!





Liz R.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm hoping for a Palin/Jindal ticket in 2012, so we can watch them get laughed off the stage.


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]*Boy, Obama's approval rating is really suffering... I guess we could blame that on the demographic (American adults) *[/SIZE]










[SIZE=12pt]*PS:*[/SIZE]


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 27, 2009)

This statement was made on another thread



> Yes. Based on many threads over the past year or so, I do think there are some resident drama queens and pot stirrers.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gallup Poll currently shows Obama's overall approval rating at 62%, though, and also has a poll up showing that confidence in the economy has gone up, well...a lot! http://www.gallup.com/Home.aspx


----------



## minifancier (Mar 27, 2009)

And give the chosen one a few more weeks and you will see his ratings going lower at a pretty good clip too. Change heck there is Not One Single thing of change most ALL of his appointees are just washed over from the Clinton Administration wow what a change that is NOT.

Transparency in Government that is a Laugh. Then why did the anointed one behind Closed Doors at night sign that latest stimulus bill? Transparency in government I think not. And talk about Pork, he also promised NO Pork, as he was going to go over line by line well heck he never read those pages.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

Lowrise, I guess that *March 27* on the Rasmussen poll isn't quite current enough?



Obama's _Presidential Approval Index_ is really revealing as those who strongly disapprove increase and those who previously approved decrease. Now... Who who could have seen this coming?


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

Two extremes don't really make for an average though, do they. You're looking at the people who are VERY happy, or VERY unhappy. I'm looking at people in general. Obviously the little graphic you have makes you happy, so enjoy it. I think it's sad that you're so eager to see a man who's been in office for what, sixty days? fall on his face when he's doing what he can to solve the problems our nation is facing.

Remember that if his policies falter or fail, so do we as a nation. Are you _really_ hoping he does that poorly?


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you really think I am so passionate because I want the USA to fail? Really?





I think Obama's in so far over his inexperienced head, and I am happy that many people in our Nation are aware, or are becoming aware. There's actually a growing number who think he'll be impeached -- one of my administrative assistants is one of these. Fascinating conversations with her!!!

Obama and his party are already doing all we Republicans could hope they would to lay the ground work for the 2010 and 2012 elections.

The Presidential Approval Index is a widely respected measure of just what it's called. How you personally choose to view it, or explain it away, is up to you.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

The President's failures become the nation's failures, so IMO it stands to reason that hoping for the President to falter is hoping for the nation to falter.

I find the idea of Obama being impeached laughable. He has done NOTHING to justify even talking about it.

I have to wonder if we're living in the same country Jill. The president you're talking about, who's become a massive failure in 60 days and deserves impeachment is not the same president that's running my country.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

And, I too have sometimes wondered if we were in different countries -- clearly we have vastly different life experience and expectations of what we can do for ourselves vs. what must be done by others for us.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

Back on topic-what has Obama done to make impeachment a consideration?


----------



## tagalong (Mar 28, 2009)

> There's actually a growing number who think he'll be impeached -- one of my administrative assistants is one of these.


*Impeached? For what... being a Democrat?* That is so completely ridiculous and Out There that I do not even know how to address it. It is one thing to disagree with his policies and debate them and look for other answers or alternatives (very reasonable) - and quite another to be like Rush Limbaugh and wanting him to fail. Hoping he does. Lobbying for it. As do you....

And not realizing or caring how that would affect the country and wanting it anyway is just... well, nevermind.

I guess we will be treated to 4 years' worth of the little catch phrases and slogans that you have been assembling.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

Back on topic? That's a great idea!!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[SIZE=12pt]Got this email, and felt like I'd share since I couldn't have said it better myself!!! ... other than to maybe also mention the tacky gift basket of DVD's he gave to the British Prime Minister[/SIZE]






-----------------

So, Let's Recap--

1. The American people elect a president with a total of 142 days experience as a US Senator from the most politically corrupt state in America whose governor is ousted from office. The President's first official act is to order the close of Gitmo and make sure terrorists civil rights are not violated.

(He screwed up!!)

2. The U.S. Congress rushes to confirm Attorney General, Eric Holder, whose law firm we later find out represents seventeen Gitmo Terrorists.

(An honest mistake!)

3. The CIA Boss appointee, Leon Panetta has absolutely no experience, has a daughter Linda we find out, who is a true radical anti-American activist and a supporter of all the Anti-American regimes in the western hemisphere.

(There were socio-economic factors involved!)

4. We got the most corrupt female in America as Secretary of State; bought and paid for.

(You can put lipstick on a pig, but it will still have cankles!)

5. We got a Tax Cheat for Treasury Secretary who files his own taxes.

(He misspoke!)

6. A Commerce Secretary nominee who withdrew due to corruption charges.

(Another honest mistake???)

7. A Tax cheat nominee for Chief Performance Officer who withdrew under charges.

(Hmmm... another screw-up?)

8. A Labor Sec'y nominee who withdrew under charges of unethical conduct.

(OK, maybe this person was just plain stupid)

9. A Sec'y HHS nominee who withdrew under charges of cheating on his taxes.

(I'm running out of excuses for these idiots!!)

10. Multiple appointments of former lobbyists after an absolute campaign statement that no lobbyists would be appointed.

( I'm starting to twitch!) )

And that's just the first three weeks. . but who's counting?

America is being run by the modern-day Three Stooges ~ Barrack, Nancy , and Harry ~ and they are still trying to define stimulus..."it's spending"...

The congress passes the $800,000,000,000 (that's $800 billion) pork loaded spending bill where the government gives you a smidgen of your tax dollars ($13 per week) making you feel so good about yourself [stimulated] that you want to run out to Wal-Mart and buy a new Chinese-made HDTV and go home and watch Telemundo!

Yee-haw!!! Only in America , what a country...

We are lost... Don't you just love this guy?

In these times

"I'll keep my God, my freedom, my gun, and my money.

You can keep "THE CHANGE".


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

Way to _totally_ avoid my question. Since you don't have an answer, I'm going to assume that Obama has done nothing to deserve impeachment beyond being someone you and your friends disagree with.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, I guess you didn't read what I actually said very carefully. There are some people who think Obama will, in time, be impeached. I think it's a fascinating topic. and the "friend" you refer to would be one of my employees (who is a very smart lady, I might add). I don't know if Obama will be impeached, but given the caliber of person I feel Obama truly is, it's not beyond the realm of possibility. How's that?

_PS the OP, reposted above, actually illustrates some issues that could lead to a less than 4 year term for Obama... he sure is off to an unimpressive start (unless you count the red carpet inauguration that is)._


----------



## McBunz (Mar 28, 2009)

"who is a very smart lady, I might add"

In whose opinion..?????????????


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, she's been one of my assistants for 5 years and I was the one who was "talking"...

_So_ it's obviously my opinion, but it would not be one that is mine exclusively


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

Mind you, I'm not an expert on the process, but I don't find anything remotely 'impeachable' on that lovely e-mail forward.


----------



## McBunz (Mar 28, 2009)

Exactly...


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

LowriseMinis said:


> Mind you, I'm not an expert on the process...


I'm sure that's the case, but that's okay. I kind of doubt you'd be required to serve in connection with any potential hearings.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

And since you can't tell me what exactly on that list could even lead to talk of impeachment, I'm going to assume you're not expert on the subject either.


----------



## tagalong (Mar 28, 2009)

> I don't know if he will be impeached, but given the caliber of person I feel Obama truly is, it's not beyond the realm of possiblity. How's that?


It's not the answer to the question... but merely a flip reply designed to keep fanning the flames and stirring the pot.

I have been reading over at an extreme right-wing political blog forum this evening that a friend suggested I check out - as I would be stunned. I was - and it saddens/sickens me. The intense desire for a new President to fail - with no care or thought as to the consequences that would affect the country... and one horrifying post summed up where a lot of the rhetoric from those extremists wants to go. I will not provide the link as this kind of crap does not deserve to get any extra hits to benefit their advertisers on that blog page.

One poster opined that they had the only solution possible. Three words. *Locked and loaded.* Many posts followed to LOL and applaud that comment.

Unfreakingbelievable.

And with that, I am no longer going to take the bait or let my pot get stirred. I like political discussions that go back and forth and examine the issues and seek alternatives... we can all learn from each other that way and it makes for interesting conversation ....but that is not what is happening here on a couple of threads lately. There is little desire to actually discuss anything and weigh the pros and cons and look for other answers - but there is a lot of intent to sneer and condemn and wallow in rhetoric and vague accusations. And that does not a discussion make.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

tagalong said:


> have been reading over at an extreme right-wing political blog forum... this evening that a friend suggested I check out - as I would be stunned. I was - and it saddens/sickens me. The intense desire for a new President to fail...
> One poster opined that they had the only solution possible. Three words. *Locked and loaded*. Many posts followed to LOL and applaud that comment.


*Tag* and *Low*, you are expecting me to defend an opinion (Obama may in time be impeached) when I've already explained it's not necessarily my own opinion, just one that interests me.

*Tag*, I'm sorry you hang out on or spend time with those kinds of blogs where people fantasize about assassinating the President. I'm also sorry that you would bring up such a thing on my thread. Surely no one here would think those particular feelings are akin to my own.

Anyway, have a good night sleep.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

Jill said:


> _PS the OP, reposted above, actually illustrates some issues that could lead to a less than 4 year term for Obama... he sure is off to an unimpressive start (unless you count the red carpet inauguration that is)._


If you bring an opinion to an argument, you must be prepared to explain and defend it. Something I picked up in college. I'm curious as to WHY you find that so interesting, since there's apparently no evidence to support it. You stated in the post I quoted that you think there are some 'issues' that could lead to 'less than a 4 year term'. All I'm asking for is clarification. I see nothing impeachable on that list. If you have some insight into PoliSci or the legal proceedings of impeachment that I don't then please, share.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

_(Actually, I can bring an outside opinion, prefaced as it was, into a discussion, just as I did, and not be obligated to personally defend it as my own opinion.)_

[SIZE=10pt]Back to the OP, which of the items on the list makes you feel the most proud, Lowrise?[/SIZE]


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

Except that when you say there are things on that list that might lead to impeachment, that becomes your opinion. When you fail to follow that up with factual information...





As far as the list, the tone of the entire e-mail is terribly disappointing to me. But since you asked:

The number of people who withdrew their nominations over the bad things that were discovered is something that made me happy. I'm not pleased with Geithner being where he is, but I'm otherwise happy with the folks who did end up in his Cabinet.

Item #1 was the best thing on the list, though. I hoped from day one we'd see Gitmo closed and the prisoners put through due process.

Other things Obama has done that have made me happy/proud/other good feelings but were unlisted:

Lifting the stem cell research ban

A renewed effort in using diplomacy

The shift of our military efforts in the Middle East from Iraq to Afghanistan

Working toward abolishing the military's "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy

A clear interest in funding and improving education nationwide


----------



## tagalong (Mar 28, 2009)

I hate myself for answering - but this is the last time. The last stir.







> Tag and Low, you are expecting me to defend an opinion (Obama may in time be impeached) when I've already explained it's not necessarily my own opinion, just one that interests me.


We just asked why you had that opinion. That's all. Facts. Or thoughts. Or actual concerns. Beyond the vague "caliber of person I know he is". You don't know that. I don't know that.



Yet you seem somewhat confident in/pleased with the impeachment fantasy. Ergo - you must have some kind of an idea as to how that would happen...



> Tag, I'm sorry you hang out on or spend time with those kinds of blogs where people fantasize about assassinating the President. I'm also sorry that you would bring up such a thing on my thread. Surely no one here would think those particular feelings are akin to my own.


*Jill* - it is important to me to look at all the parts of the puzzle. All the colours of the spectrum. I have told you that many times before - when you have stated that you watch only Fox News. I look at ALL the angles and never just listen to one tune or watch one channel. I don't "hang out'' there - thanks for even suggesting that I would - I followed a warning link there tonight to check it out. That blog is representative of a disturbing element that takes the NOPE rhetoric and those bumper sticker slogans to extremes. And despite my friend's warning - my blood ran cold when I read that. Some of the replies to those three words hailed Rush for spreading the Word. HUH? You cannot wear blinders and pretend that those types are not out there. I suspect that the hits will go up tonight due to the link quietly being passed around - and some of those not-so-brave "real Americans" (as they call themselves) will scramble to get their flammable posts edited.

And before I do toddle off to bed for a few hours - I need to go find something to bleach all thoughts and memories of that blog forum from my brain...


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

Which of the 10 "items" on the list did you say you like the most? I'm all ears.

Some of the things on the list, in my opinion, point to poor judgment, lack of insight, and inadequate leadership abilities -- any one of which can lead towards a path that could result in less than four years.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry Jill, I forgot to quote your original post so I had to go back and look. My post is edited now.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

*Lowrise:*



Jill said:


> Which of the 10 "items" on the list did you say you like the most? I'm all ears.
> Some of the things on the list, in my opinion, point to poor judgment, lack of insight, and inadequate leadership abilities -- any one of which can lead towards a path that could result in less than four years.








*Tag*, sleep well. It's going to be time for your to start a new day before long.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

Jill said:


> Some of the things on the list, in my opinion, point to poor judgment, lack of insight, and inadequate leadership abilities -- any one of which can lead towards a path that could result in less than four years.


I think that's a pretty far stretch to start crying impeachment over. I mean, Bush was guilty of a lot of the same things and he got to serve two terms, right? Really, show me a single president in our history who wasn't at one point guilty of those things. With the possible exception of George Washington and JFK, all of our presidents have been human. Humans do make mistakes and misjudgments. They usually aren't worth getting kicked out of office.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

LowriseMinis said:


> With the possible exception of George Washington and JFK, all of our presidents have been human. Humans do make mistakes and misjudgments. They usually aren't worth getting kicked out of office.


True but as you say, it's only been 60 days. I cannot say I like the ring of "President Biden", though...






PS I do think JFK and George Washington were in fact human. JFK was notoriously quite human.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

It's interesting how we went from "*Look at how much he messed up in 60 days!*" to "Okay maybe it isn't that bad, but it's only been sixty days." If he's hurrying along, then people complain he's pushing legislation through too fast. If he waits a few days to give an opinion on something, then he's taking too long.

I have evidence that JFK was an android and Washington was made of radiation, but you may be right about them.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

LowriseMinis said:


> It's interesting how we went from "*Look at how much he messed up in 60 days!*" to "Okay maybe it isn't that bad, but it's only been sixty days."


You may have misunderstood what I mean. I mean "Look at all the mistakes and it's only been 2 months" ...

As I said before, I think Obama's in so far over his head. I fear the National consequences of that inexperience and inability.

The above is my sincere and heart felt opionion -- remember, he's not just playing the President on TV.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

Unfortunately for you, Jill, the majority of the nation disagreed with your opinion on election day, and based on his current approval rating, the majority of the nation still disagrees with your opinion. You can call him inexperienced and post all the graphics you want, but the fact remains he is our President. To disagree with him is fine, to wish for his failure is unpatriotic in my opinion.


----------



## McBunz (Mar 28, 2009)

I wonder if the ancient playboy.. the Alaskan wonder woman ..could done any better under the conditions Obama is facing.

All left overs from another wonderful Rep. Pres..


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

LowriseMinis said:


> Unfortunately for you, Jill, the majority of the nation disagreed with your opinion on election day, and based on his current approval rating, the majority of the nation still disagrees with your opinion. You can call him inexperienced and post all the graphics you want, but the fact remains he is our President. To disagree with him is fine, to wish for his failure is unpatriotic in my opinion.


Well, Obama received about 53% of the popular vote, compared to 47% for the other ticket.

While I predict his lack of success, I do not _wish_ for it. SO, what do you know... We found something we do kind of agree about!!

To further address your remarks, I refer you again to his sliding Presidential Approval Index. An important and current graphic containing significant information:


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

You can pick the poll you like better. Regardless, your graphic still shows the simple majority 'approving' of him.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually, if you _look_ at both graphs, they do not both show a majority approval. What's depicted on the Rasmussen graph is the well known Presidential Approval Index. It reflects those strongly approving of Obama's performance declining to about 35% and those strongly disapproving rising to about 30%. Both graphs show that there's a measurable decline in those who approve and a measurable increase of those who do not approve. Just the opposite trend of what a President would hope for, so Obama can't be happy with the reality depicted through either graph.


----------



## Leeana (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm thinking about fixing some pop corn to go with this thread


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

So 30>35? I see there's a downward trend-oh no, the Prez is less popular this week!-but the bigger number is still on the 'approve' side, isn't it?


----------



## Marnie (Mar 28, 2009)

Their has to be something seriously wrong with a few people on this forum or do some people just like to argue? My goodness, don't folks have horses to go brush or laundry to do or something worth while?

I came to the Back Porch and decided to catch up and saw this thread multiplied so decided to read it, big waste of time, won't do it again. Maybe some people like this stuff for entertainment, not sure.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

Marnie said:


> Their has to be something seriously wrong with a few people on this forum or do some people just like to argue? My goodness, don't folks have horses to go brush or laundry to do or something worth while?I came to the Back Porch and decided to catch up and saw this thread multiplied so decided to read it, big waste of time, won't do it again. Maybe some people like this stuff for entertainment, not sure.


I guess my choice to use such a vague topic title wasn't a tip off that this would be a political thread



We know how short and sweet those usually are -- since we all almost always agree on these things





But, yes, I do think there are many of us who enjoy a good debate. If we all had the same opinion, we'd probably all get a little bored with talking to each other and we surely wouldn't learn anything from one another


----------



## minifancier (Mar 28, 2009)

LowriseMinis said:


> Remember that if his policies falter or fail, so do we as a nation. Are you _really_ hoping he does that poorly?


Like Rush said he hopes Obama himself does good just that his *POLICIES FAIL*, and so do I as we don't need to get any closer to a Socialistic Society then we have already,


----------



## Tango (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, since Obama is so "inexperienced", I guess the only answer here is to bring back all the "experienced" republicans that ran this country into the ground the last eight years.





The bottom line for me on this thread is that Jill does not have any educated opinions of her own. She just posts "opinions" from other sources just to stir the pot and feed her own vanity.


----------



## Bassett (Mar 28, 2009)

> and quite another to be like Rush Limbaugh and wanting him to fail.



Rush Limbaugh DID NOT say he wanted Obama to fail. He said he wanted SOCIALISM to fail.


----------



## Bassett (Mar 28, 2009)

> And with that, I am no longer going to take the bait or let my pot get stirred. I like political discussions that go back and forth and examine the issues and seek alternatives... we can all learn from each other that way and it makes for interesting conversation ....but that is not what is happening here on a couple of threads lately. There is little desire to actually discuss anything and weigh the pros and cons and look for other answers - but there is a lot of intent to sneer and condemn and wallow in rhetoric and vague accusations. And that does not a discussion make.



The same 2-3 people who think Obama and the Democrats are so great on here are the same 2-3 that were doing all the mouthing off at election time. Their opinion is the only one that matters. Everyone else is wrong and they just keep harping and harping. They are not going to get the answers they want so they might as well let it go.They keep saying they are on the line but will not even consider someone elses opinions. Go figure.


----------



## minifancier (Mar 28, 2009)

Bassett said:


> > and quite another to be like Rush Limbaugh and wanting him to fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh DID NOT say he wanted Obama to fail. He said he wanted SOCIALISM to fail.


That is what I said. His Policies to fail~~~ which IS Socialism.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 28, 2009)

Tango said:


> Well, since Obama is so "inexperienced", I guess the only answer here is to bring back all the "experienced" republicans that ran this country into the ground the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is the statement above that has caused me to no longer respond on these type of posts...when certain people have nothing more of importance to add to a thread they resort to personal attacks.


----------



## Bassett (Mar 28, 2009)

> That is what I said. His Policies to fail~~~ which IS Socialism.



Sorry, hon, I posted before I read yours. At least we still think the same.


----------



## McBunz (Mar 28, 2009)

If some of the posters Political opinions were not suffering from rectal cranial reversal syndrome

many of us would not bother posting to these jabs.


----------



## Tango (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, gee Sonya. This thread never started out with anything of "importance". Just someone elses opinions not based on fact.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 28, 2009)

McBunz said:


> If some of the posters Political opinions were not suffering from rectal cranial reversal syndromemany of us would not bother posting to these jabs.


yet further proof...I rest my case


----------



## minifancier (Mar 28, 2009)

Bassett said:


> > That is what I said. His Policies to fail~~~ which IS Socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, hon, I posted before I read yours. At least we still think the same.


Thats OK. I see some on here can't grasp the fact that when a government takes over a private company hence AGI and have 80% control that is headed in the wrong direction for this country. And now it came out yesterday that Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner wants even MORE power.



> The plan also includes a measure that Geithner and Fed Chairman Ben Bernanke discussed before the committee on Tuesday to give the *administration expanded powers to take over major nonbank financial institutions, such as insurance companies and hedge funds* that were teetering on the brink of collapse.


 And where does THAT stop? Small and large business taken over by the Gov??

WOW if that isn't a HUGE step toward a Socialistic Government I don't know what is.

And people should be shaking in their boots at just the thought of this happening in the USA.

Quots is from this link.: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29892211/


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow see what prolonged mare stare can do


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

Bassett said:


> The same 2-3 people who think Obama and the Democrats are so great on here are the same 2-3 that were doing all the mouthing off at election time. Their opinion is the only one that matters. Everyone else is wrong and they just keep harping and harping. They are not going to get the answers they want so they might as well let it go.They keep saying they are on the line but will not even consider someone elses opinions. Go figure.


Yes Bassett, the Democrats are the only people starting and participating in these threads. Furthermore, they're the only ones arguing, throwing out random opinions and 'facts', and then failing to back up those opinions and facts.

That is exactly how every single one of these threads work.

If the political chats bother you so, you can opt not to click on them.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

Tango said:


> The bottom line for me on this thread is that Jill does not have any educated opinions of her own. She just posts "opinions" from other sources just to stir the pot and feed her own vanity.


It's nice that you took this opportunity to show us all how charming you are -- I'll be sure to remember it


----------

